# Skil Router $99 free shipping



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Tools Plus has the *Skil RT1322-00 14 Amp Plunge and Fixed Base Router Combo 2hp *for $99 and free shipping. I couldn't help myself especially after my wife said 'Why do you need a new router" 

LINK


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like a good website they seem to carry just about everything. It says free shipping which is always good.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I stay clear of sites like ALIBABA for lack of trust especially when the offer is too good to be true.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Alibaba is the Chinese version of Ebay.
(and to note the 2nd part of your post; one can never have too many routers).


----------

